# Rear rack suggestion for a Fuji Absolute 2.0 (a hybrid with disk brakes)



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

Just got her:










Do I need to order a special rear rack since I have disk brakes? Or does something like that only apply to mountain bikes with disk brakes?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ventura (Jul 11, 2010)

*Topeak Explorer disc*

Yes, you will need a special rack to clear the disc brake caliper.

I have one of these, and it's great:
http://topeak.com/products/Racks/ExplorerTubularRack_discMount


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Ventura! It looks like it would be $37.77 shipped from Amazon...


----------

